# St Georges Island / Appalatchicola Guide Reommendation - February



## Psycho_Killer (May 7, 2011)

Planning a trip to the area late February
Would like to hook up with a light tackle guide

Recommendations, please ?


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

Robinson Brothers
or
Luke Spears


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Luke Spear absolutely!!

850-688-3808


----------



## Gatorbig (Jan 15, 2021)

I need to book a trip with spear. Been thinking about it.


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

Adam Hudson, Cody moody, Travis huckabae


----------



## Capt.Ron (Mar 5, 2014)

Brett Martina , native guide.


----------



## Monty (Jan 10, 2018)

So Gulf Coast


Psycho_Killer said:


> Planning a trip to the area late February
> Would like to hook up with a light tackle guide
> 
> Recommendations, please ?


Gulf Coast, Alabama - Texas. I think St. Georges goes the other way.


----------

